# Pretty sure I'm Te dom



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

Another type me thread from me, how annoying and predictable (and other users have posted way more than I have). But I found a cool questionnaire and wanted to post it. So here goes:

1) Context: 
*a) What is your age range and general location (Country so that cultural values can be taken into account)? *
I'm 17, and I live in England (not the posh parts of England though)

*Do you have any impairments that may affect the way that you answer this questionnaire? *
Not that I'm aware of

*Any religious or political beliefs (or anything else along those lines) that also might have an effect? *
I'm right leaning libetarian, Atheist (thinking of getting into LaVeyan Satanism)

*b) Which types are you currently considering? Why are you considering them and why haven’t you decided on one? *
I'm pretty sure I'm ENTJ, or at least a Te dom. Te resonates with me a lot, and pretty much describes my main way of functioning ever since I can remember. So yeah, definitely ExTJ at least.

*2) What do you deem as your purpose in life?*
To be successful, to lead and inspire others. This is why I can come off pretty confident and as some have said, intimidating.

*3) Of the seven deadly sins, which one(s) do you relate to the most and the least and why?*
Probably Pride or Wrath for most - I am very self confident and can be a bit petty/vindictive when unhealthy. For least, it has to be Sloth. I hate it when people are lazy.

*4) Analyzing your relationships with others, briefly describe: 
a) The type of people you are drawn to*
People that can take a joke, people that respect me, people that can sustain a conversation
*b) The type of people who are drawn to you*
Based on what my current friends have said, people who admire that I don't take shit from anyone
*c) The type of people you are repulsed by*
Incompetent people, people who are overly sensitive and emotional, people who are unwilling to do what has to be done, people who think they know best and then come running back to me when I was right all along.

*5)What are the traits in others that you admire but you cannot emulate yourself? Elaborate.*
A good memory - my memory isn't the best (looking to improve this) but I always think it's quite amazing when you see people on TV who can recite like 500 playing cards in order or the first 1,000 digits of pi.

*6) Describe your relationship with the following: 
a) Anger*
Out of emotions, I'd say anger is usually what I am most comfortable expressing. Of course I had anger outbursts - as did every child at age 4. However, I'd say my anger is more silent and I'm much more likely to eye roll someone over getting emotional about it. 
*b) Shame *
Well as I'm pretty sure my enneagram is 3, I'd say shame plays a big factor in my life. The shame of losing, the shame of failure. I can't stand failure (or losing for that matter). I do often blame myself for my failures - "I could have done more". Not in a self pitying way though- more in a "so this is what I did wrong" way to learn a lesson from it.
*c) Fear*
I would say I'm uncomfortable expressing fear. I do not want to come across as scared or unconfident. 
*d) Love/passion*
Love is interesting for me because I've never really developed an emotional connection with anyone. Passion on the other hand - if I'm interested in something or desire something, I often have the passion to go after it.
*e) Conflict*
I'm definitely not conflict avoidant. Sometimes I do love a good spar, I love competition like any 3 does. I do however sometimes take things a bit too seriously and get too competitive but I've never seen this as a big problem really.

*7) What are some of the themes that have played a prominent role in your life (ie. A struggle you’ve been unable to conquer, ect)?*
Leadership for sure. I have always enjoyed being in charge, telling others what to do etc. This has led people to accuse me of being bossy and controlling. I have often been guilty of thinking I know better than everyone else (and I usually do, in reality) which people perceive as rude. I often make the decisions in my house - especially because my parents are shit decision makers.
I have also always been funny about germs. I can be controlling in this aspect as well (making people spray air freshner after using the bathroom). People see it as selfish when I don't share drinks/food with them, but I do so because the idea of another person's mouth being on the bottle lid that I'm drinking on without it being washed repulses me.
A final thought, I've also always been iffy with trying new foods or eating at a new place. This is because I have quite sensitive taste buds and I like my food a certain way that only certain places do.

*8) Answer only one of the following: 
a) [College aged and above] What is your area of work/study? Why did you choose this and would you change it? If so, what would be your ideal?*
N/A (under US college age, I'm in UK college however)
*b)[Under college aged] What do you plan on studying/working as in the future? How did you go about deciding this? If this is not your ideal area of pursuit, what would be? *
So I'm in UK College now and I'm studying Psychology, Sociology and English Language. My ideal areas of pursuit would be Psychology or Journalism. These definitely appeal to my strengths and interests. I plan on taking a little break after college to really set things into motion and get my life fully on track.

*9) When meeting a new person, what do you tend to focus on?*
I tend to like to get a judge of their character. Their strengths, their weaknesses, their fears and desires. What makes them tick? I'd say this could be due to my Sx variant being dominant. 

*10) How do you feel about humanity as a whole? What do you feel are some of the biggest problems the human race faces and why?*
I think political correctness is a big issue in today's society. Political correctness is meaning some people's opinions get stomped and censored. It means that we don't get to discuss the big issues like we should do in case someone gets "offended". I don't like the way this is going, where people seemingly cave in and give up just because one person gets offended.
I also don't like this new rise in blaming others that seems to be happening. Someone makes a mistake, instead of learning from it they just seem to blame everyone else but themselves and learn nothing from the situation. I hear it all the time in college and it makes me cringe.

*11) What are some of your hobbies and interests?*
Well when I'm not doing college work, I enjoy playing video games (Overwatch, Cities Skylines, Smash Bros). I enjoy thinking of new ways to organize my life - the feeling when I come up with a great money management method is amazing. I enjoy listening to music - favourite genre is pop. Of course, I enjoy researching into typology as well.

*13) How do you usually “hang out” with your friend(s)? When answering, think about what activities you tend to choose, whether you hang out with one person at once or many, whether or not you initiate the interaction.*
Usually we go shopping or go out for a meal. We hang out with small groups of maybe 3 or 4 and I definitely initiate the interactions. I plan everything out, the day, the activities, the time etc. because I am naturally better at planning than all of my other friends. 

*14) What is more important, actions or words? Why?*
Both are important - however I'd say actions moreso. My reasoning for this is pretty straightforward - lots of people say one thing and then their actions show them to be lying. Whether on purpose or not. Actions and body language can sometimes be a much better way to judge character than words.

*15) Oh dear, you’ve been cursed by a witch! It’s ok though, you get a choice on which curse you will receive. Will you choose….
a) To never be able to experience the sensation of taste 
b) To be immortal
c) To lose your memories
d) To be poor for the rest of your life
e) Or to never experience passion
Elaborate on why! *
I'd choose to be immortal. This would give me a lot more time to get everything I want. I could become VERY successful if I was to live forever. I mean of course the downside would be I'd have to live out the very dramatic end of the universe - but it would be worth it.

*16) What do you hope to avoid being? If it helps, describe a person who embodies what you avoid/you as a villain, ect.*
I want to avoid being a failure. Might sound harsh, but think homeless people. That is what I want to avoid. I also want to avoid being incompetent. We all know a teacher who can't do their job properly - if I became incompetent like that I would definitely consider making radical changes to my life

*17) How do you relate to obsession? Do you tend to "merge" with others or your interests? How do you feel about the idea of doing this?*
When I get very interested in something, I do become a little obssessed with it. I used to have a Pokemon obsession (still do to an extent), now I have a typology obsession. Maybe I need to tone it down, but I do definitely "tunnel vision" my interests.

*18) Organized or messy? Plans and blueprints or impulse and surprises? What are you preferences and tendencies?*
I definitely prefer to be organized, doesn't always happen though - I've got lots of work to be doing. I hate surprises - especially when they interrupt my schedule and plans. So yes, I definitely *prefer to have things planned out. I plan out how I'm going to spend my money each week at college.

19) How do you subjectively view comfort and how do you create comfort in your life and surroundings?*
Hmm, comfort doesn't take a priority for me. Maybe it should, but I often stay up till 2am/3am doing work and getting a lack of sleep because of it. This is probably not very healthy, but it's very hard for me to put work down once I've started it.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey, boy, you're back? Initially thought of yourself as an ESTP...then an ENTP...and now some ExTJ? :laughing:
Well, good luck


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Hey, boy, you're back? Initially thought of yourself as an ESTP...then an ENTP...and now some ExTJ? :laughing:
> Well, good luck


Yeah well I was kinda dumb back then ahah.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Yeah well I was kinda dumb back then ahah.


You can't be always right. 
I didn't read it all but if people don't think you're Te-dom or even a Te-user, you will look and feel even dumber :laughing:


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> if people don't think you're Te-dom or even a Te-user, you will look and feel even dumber :laughing:


Nope, I won't.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Nope, I won't.


Okay, okay, maybe not...
...but I'm too proud to admit a potential mistake, so yes, you would.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> Okay, okay, maybe not...
> ...but I'm too proud to admit a potential mistake, so yes, you would.


Nice use of ironic humour, quite entertaining


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Nice use of ironic humour, quite entertaining


innit, boy


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> innit, boy
> View attachment 819993


Indeed it is


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> Indeed it is


I'm a fucking comedian. A shame no one can truly appreciate my talent and sophisticated jokes/shitposts and banters. Their loss.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

TeamPB said:


> I'm a fucking comedian. A shame no one can truly appreciate my talent and sophisticated jokes/shitposts and banters. Their loss.


Exactly, nice to be optimistic.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

How about some actual responses?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tiger greengrass said:


> How about some actual responses?


No


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

Giving this thread an actual response: Yeah you do seem to be an ExTJ, and I'm leaning towards ENTJ, but what made you switch from a perceiver to a judger, i.e. why did you consider yourself a perceiver before?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Also ENTJ. Added the studies in psychology, I observed that Se female users often had avatars with sexual poses or naked bodies.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> Giving this thread an actual response: Yeah you do seem to be an ExTJ, and I'm leaning towards ENTJ, but what made you switch from a perceiver to a judger, i.e. why did you consider yourself a perceiver before?


Well it was more that I saw Se as a "doing function" as in it gets shit done. Which is true, but then as I started trying to piece it together things didn't make sense being an Se dom. So then I guessed I kinda switched to ENTP because it would make sense that they mistype but 8th position Se didn't make sense either. Now, as I've read more into Te - it's been like that has always been my dominant way of functioning ever since I can remember whereas Perceiving functions are something I've picked up along the way - I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

UltimaRatio said:


> Also ENTJ. Added the studies in psychology, I observed that Se female users often had avatars with sexual poses or naked bodies.


That's interesting, so NPs and SJs are more likely to shy away from doing that (in your observations)?


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

tiger greengrass said:


> That's interesting, so NPs and SJs are more likely to shy away from doing that (in your observations)?


Clearly.


----------



## Queen Talia (Aug 21, 2017)

UltimaRatio said:


> Clearly.


Have you also seen the same correlation with cat girl type pictures and Se users - I've seen that one thrown around


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

tiger greengrass said:


> Have you also seen the same correlation with cat girl type pictures and Se users - I've seen that one thrown around


Indeed.


----------

